# Smugmug plugin not working after upgrade to L10 classic



## asaintpo (Oct 23, 2020)

I just upgraded to Lightroom 10 Classic and noticed that my Smugmug plugin is not working.
When looking in plugin manager I see: "Installed but not working"
What I did to solve the issue was:
1) Go to menu file/plug-in manager
2) In the status section select "show in finder" , this gives me the location where the plug-in is installed
3) Close Lightroom
4) Go to this location via the finder, and rename the the ' SmugMug.lrplugin ' to ex. ' SmugMugbckp.lrplugin ' (to keep it as backup if needed)
5) Download the latest version of the plugin from Smugmug website, unzip the file and copy the new ' SmugMug.lrplugin ' in the previously locate directory
6) Re-start LR

This was sufficient for me,  all galleries and published services were back as normal.
Hope this could help some of you;


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 24, 2020)

Even easier: I just hit the update button in plugin manager, when it was done I restarted lightroom, and it worked fine.  Mine was windows, not sure if that's different.

I did not try it before updating based on people saying it did not work.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your experience. There's a number of plugins that need updating after the 10.0 install, largely due to the catalog upgrade, meaning the database structure has changed and the authors of the plugins have needed to update them to work with the updated catalog properly.


----------



## gary.webb-fuse (Nov 2, 2020)

I had the same issue, but after reinstalling the Plug in it disappeared a few days later.  I downloaded it a second time and reinstalled it, but a few days later it did it again. The first time it just said it was not working, the second two times it just plain disappeared. I reinstalled it this morning and will wait to see what happens.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Nov 2, 2020)

Interesting.  I had updated my smugmug plugin a few days before the LR 10 update.  I haven't had any issues with the plugin working with LR 10.  MacOS Catalina too


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 2, 2020)

gary.webb-fuse said:


> I had the same issue, but after reinstalling the Plug in it disappeared a few days later.  I downloaded it a second time and reinstalled it, but a few days later it did it again. The first time it just said it was not working, the second two times it just plain disappeared. I reinstalled it this morning and will wait to see what happens.


Where did you install it?   (I'm assuming the download version lets you pick?). 

Having it disappear is weird.  There are a few areas where the O/S might erase stuff, temp areas for example (what O/S do you have).


----------



## gary.webb-fuse (Nov 3, 2020)

I used the Plug in Manager in Lightroom so it put it wherever it puts the other Plugins like Flicker. I am running the latest OS. I keep my system up to date.  The problem occurred several days after I updated to the latest version of LR Classic and after I uploaded new photos.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 3, 2020)

And that OS would be..... ?   Windows?   Mac?   

I did mine years ago manually and it has preserved that location, so I am not sure where the default is.  Flicker on Windows is in c:\program files\etc.   Is it possible you have anti-virus of some sort that might have found it and removed it during some periodic scan?  It should have a log if so.

Files should not just disappear. If they are, you have something either configured badly, or working badly, or you are infected (I mention for completeness but I highly doubt malware would be after copies of the LR Smugmug Plugin). 

If you want to see where it is, it should show up in the Plugin Manager, Smugmug, Status under Path.


----------



## gary.webb-fuse (Nov 3, 2020)

Sorry. I should have included that. I am running MAC 10.15.7.  I think you may have something with the location. i am going to work with it today and make sure when it got reinstalled it went in the right location. Thanks for your help.


----------



## gary.webb-fuse (Nov 3, 2020)

Ferguson said:


> And that OS would be..... ?   Windows?   Mac?
> 
> I did mine years ago manually and it has preserved that location, so I am not sure where the default is.  Flicker on Windows is in c:\program files\etc.   Is it possible you have anti-virus of some sort that might have found it and removed it during some periodic scan?  It should have a log if so.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your time and your suggestion. You led me down the correct path. When I downloaded the Plug in and installed it I thought it would go to the correct location automatically. It did not.  It installed from the Desktop so when I deleted the download from the desktop the SmugMug  plug in went away. I placed it in the correct location and everything seems to be fine now. I appreciate your help


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 3, 2020)

Glad it is sorted.  Spontaneously disappearing files are a bit scary.


----------



## Tonyboyrocks (Nov 5, 2020)

Hello,
I had the same problem, on a Mac 10.14.6, I recently updated to LR Classic 10. When I opened it there was this ? next to the SmugMug plugin. I downloaded the plugin from SmugMug and put in in my downloads folder, went to LR plugin manager and installed the plugin, and it downloaded my gallery files. Problem, after closing LR and opening again, SmugMug plugin disappeared. Solution, Close LR, Opened the path to Adobe Modules in the library and added the plugin from my download folder. Went back to LR>plugin manager>add plugin>Adobe ~Modules>Smugmug plugin>Save
Everything is back, my plugin, my galleries. This only works if you have this ? next to the SM plugin. Now show in finder SM is in the Adobe Modules folder, not my download folder. Hope this helps. Tony


----------

